# The beautiful Mrs. Tas makes cream puffs



## tasunkawitko (Jul 9, 2012)

x


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Jul 9, 2012)

Now "shut the front door!" that looks soooo good. Now I gotta clean my shirt,I drooled. Keep forgetting to put on my Bib.LOL

Have fun and...


----------



## java (Jul 9, 2012)

i love cream puffs, and those look extra good!

i am in envy.


----------



## s2k9k (Jul 9, 2012)

Those look Awesome!

I want to tell you Thank You! This brought back some very sweet memories I haven't thought of in years. When i was a little kid my Grandmother would make cream puffs that looked just like those and they tasted so good. I loved them but would only get them about once a year. This brought back memories of her cream puffs and a lot of other things she would bake.

SMF not only gives us great recipes and great smoking techniques it also gives us memories!!!

Thank You for sharing this with me!


----------



## tasunkawitko (Jul 9, 2012)

thanks for the kind words, guys....

s2k9k, what you say about food, family and memories is exactly my goal with nearly every post! go look through my posts, and you will see what i mean...

thank you for your reply, because it lets me know that i succeeded!


----------



## smokinhusker (Jul 10, 2012)

Great tutorial as usual! The cream puffs look fantastic...haven't made them in years (since I moved out on my own) and never thought of adding preserves or other flavorings!!! Gonna have to give them a go again!


----------



## tasunkawitko (Jul 11, 2012)

thanks for the kind words! adding some sort of flavouring to them really makes the cream puffs sing, for sure. i suspect that, adding the jam, jelly or whatever, one would not have to add the extra sugar, but mrs/ tas says that's the way she always has done it, and they taste great, so i will bow to her experience in the matter!

give 'em a go - they're easy!


----------

